
A Haskell implementation of the Tor protocol - lelf
https://github.com/GaloisInc/haskell-tor
======
reirob
Here the Reddit page on this topic:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/3t99j7/a_haskell_i...](https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/3t99j7/a_haskell_implementation_of_the_tor_protocol/)

